# What is Cetrotide?



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
Thanks for anwsering previous question.  One more if thats ok.  On previous cycles I have done te long protocol and have down regulated with synarel and another time suprecur.  I have an unopened suprecur left and was hoping to use it this time.  However, they are going to put me on a short protocol and have prescibed me cetrotide, with the fostimon and merional.  Is cetrotide the same as suprecur?
Thanks, regards Tannie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tannie,

Cetrotide is a different drug to Suprecur. They act differently in the body but they give the same end result which is the down regulation of your own hormonal systems and blocking your natural FSH & LH secretions.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

